# Ford 1920 shifting problems



## Dougmc (Mar 10, 2013)

I have a 1920 Ford that has been expericening the following problems:
1 While in gear and moving, the unit will pop out of gear. this the forward/reverse shifter. It will go for several days with no problem and the will not be able to keep in. I will not manually hold/force it in gear. Found that if I take the speed range out (1-4 range) shift into forward and then the speed range, it seemes to stay in.

2.. Went out to runt the unit today. Was able to get either the direction or sppe range column in gear. The opposit would not go in. Tried several times and it finally both sets engaged and was able to move the unit in forward and reverse.

Any assistance is greatly appreciated.
Doug


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Your transmission has detents (spring loaded balls) that provide a minor force to hold the shift rails in position when you shift gears. You should be able to feel the detents snap into position when you shift. It might be that your detents are sticking (need lubrication). Possibly some rust forming in the detents.

When was the last time you changed transmission fluid? Condensation accumulates in the transmission fluid, gives it a milky appearance, and detracts for its lubricating qualities. Might be time for a change. 

Take your tractor out for a high speed run somewhere where you can do it safely, and stir up the transmission fluid. Get some oil on the detents and upper parts of the tranny.


----------



## Dougmc (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply..I had plan to change the fluids this spring. Have not noticed the milky color but it is old. I do not fel the "snap" anymore when shifting. Now if it would quit raining here so I can work on it.
wdm


----------



## captaincrab55 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dougmc said:


> Thanks for the reply..I had plan to change the fluids this spring. Have not noticed the milky color but it is old. I do not fel the "snap" anymore when shifting. Now if it would quit raining here so I can work on it.
> wdm


 Doug, Did that fix the problem???


----------



## Dougmc (Mar 10, 2013)

Changing the oil and running it up and down the street at high speed did seem to help some. It still pops out but not as frequently as it did. Thre is a spring/ball that is shown in the manual for shifting and I want to pull the cover and verify that it is not rusty or binding.


----------



## Etiene57 (Aug 15, 2019)

Dougmc said:


> Changing the oil and running it up and down the street at high speed did seem to help some. It still pops out but not as frequently as it did. Thre is a spring/ball that is shown in the manual for shifting and I want to pull the cover and verify that it is not rusty or binding.


By any chance have you dealt with the shuttle shift sticking or locking in forward or reverse?


----------

